
Getting started with Python testing - pypypypypypy
https://mattjegan.com/Getting-started-with-Python-testing/
======
hprotagonist
i strongly recommend that python projects adopt py.test and hypothesis
together. There’s a little more cognitive load up front, but hypothesis
absolutely nails the ability to find edge cases rapidly in your tests with
very little work.

------
Walkman
why is this on the front page?

